# Bermuda Lawn Cut Height



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

How tall or short should I cut my bermuda lawn in Temple, Tx. I am using a Honda HRX217VKA rotary mower. Right now i have my setting at 2.5 inches. Didn't know if I should mow taller in the heat.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

I think 2.5 inches is plenty tall for bermuda in the summer.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

It all depends upon how much you can "afford" to water it, feed it, and mow it. Before I retired AND before I put in an irrigation well, I'd first cut at 1.5", cut at 2" until mid-June, raise to 2.5" until September and then walk it back down to 2" in prep for the winter. That left me mowing every 5-6 days. Even at that we'd have some $1K water bills in the hottest months (pre-well).

I'm now retired, below 2" and mowing at least every other day, many times daily.

You've got a lot less lawn. If the water cost is not an issue I'd personally keep to max of 2" but that's me. I only went to 2.5" because of the cost of water and time to mow with my work schedule. There really is no "right" answer here.

Also at 2.5" you better get on that pre-emergent cycle you've asked about in multiple threads. The grass gets leggy and once it begins to go dormant there's a lot of opportunity for weeds.

ALL these decisions are related. I'd spend some time with the Bermuda Bible and a few other guides you'll find if you google that.

In general terms, the more you water/feed (to a point) and the lower you go, the more you mow.



Tennisace89 said:


> How tall or short should I cut my bermuda lawn in Temple, Tx. I am using a Honda HRX217VKA rotary mower. Right now i have my setting at 2.5 inches. Didn't know if I should mow taller in the heat.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Will you give me a link to the Bermuda Bible.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> Will you give me a link to the Bermuda Bible.


You mean like was done here??

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4516&p=81869&hilit=Questions#p81869

Seriously, you need to pay attention to the responses to your questions. Many of your questions have been answered multiple times already.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I live in the area as well. I cut my bermuda on the highest setting of my Honda and it's doing pretty well. Water about 1" per week.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

It's going to have some heat stress with our water restrictions and temps between 105-110


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I too have a Honda rotary and just moved to a home with Bermuda. This is on tough a__ grass! Actually, it's origin is from Africa.

I plan to go to 1" height, with no sprinkler system. I am pretty sure I can get this without a sprinkler system if the mowing is done frequently but without the rotary. I am seriously considering an automower. Mow all day, no scalpiing and forever green down to 0.8".


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I am west of DFW and mowing at .5 inch. Bermuda can handle it short and tall but I think the sweet spot is .5-1.5 inches. I would not take it down this year as it may not fill in before it goes dormant. I would wait until the spring to scalp it and then maintain it at the height you desire.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

WillyT said:


> I am west of DFW and mowing at .5 inch. Bermuda can handle it short and tall but I think the sweet spot is .5-1.5 inches. I would not take it down this year as it may not fill in before it goes dormant. I would wait until the spring to scalp it and then maintain it at the height you desire.


I agree! Bermuda is a completely different grass below 3/4". Once it grows legs, it looks shaggy to me.


----------

